# Citizenship requirement



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

hello everyone. I'm a newbie,just joined masscops a few days ago and already appreciate all the great advice and topics I've seen on this site. I have a slight dilemma that has been bothering me for while. I'm currently a CJ major and graduating next May(ironically on the same day as the civil service exam). I'm originally from The Gambia in West Africa where my dad was the Inspector-General of the national police(same as the Chief or commissioner in a city or the colonel in the MSP). I've always wanted to be a police officer like my dad and want to take the civil service exam. My problem is I'm not yet a US citizen(working on it) and wondering if I'm eligible with my permanant residency(green card). I know I can't get the State Police cause they explicitly state US citizenship as a requirment. But I'm not sure about the civil service exam? Do cities and the MBTA have a citizenship requirement and if so, would it be a waste of time taking the exam? What other options do I have to work in LE in mass as I wait to become a citizen. thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Was just brought up the other day.....

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21253&highlight=citizenship


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I would call the Human Resources Dept. of Springfield area colleges (WNEC, Springfield College, STCC, etc) and inquire about residency/citizenship requirements. If you get a green light from any of them, start looking at thier job openings in thier campus police/security departments. It will be a good resume builder and a chance to get some solid law enforcement training.

The sooner you get your citizenship the better, as the MSP will probably have another test sooner than later. Municipal Civil service is every two years.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Gil. I did a search but somehow missed that one. 
@Mikey682, I went to High school in Boston and would like to return to eastern mass. I did check into the colleges around here and they are only interested in hiring certified officers i.e with some type of academy training. My six yrs in both armed and unarmed security doesn't come close to cutting it. I feel my options are pretty limited on this side of the state.


----------

